

Reality Is What It IS - vlad
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/08/reality-page-191.html

======
Tichy
What if there is no way to perceive reality? At best we can perceive our own
reality, but other people's realities will probably differ. So that reality
approach might simply fall short of realities. I mean it doesn't give us a way
to solve problems, because individual realities might have too many
discrepancies to be resolved by pure logic alone.

The only way it could work is with the omniscient super computer that
understands all of our individual realities and always choses the optimum
common dominator. Not sure if we want that, though.

------
extantproject
What a convenient meta-narrative...

